# Gimme a Break!



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I watched the tv show "American Rifleman" (nothing else good to watch!) The piece about Taurus USA made me ill. The ceo said taurus will turn the gun industry "around", whatever that meant. Taurus' new Spectrum is the first neutral-gender pistol ever. I got ill and turned the tv off.
Friends don't let Friends buy taurus, Period!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Taurus, as a design-and-marketing shop, is chock full of good commercial ideas.
The Spectrum, for instance, is guaranteed to attract women buyers.
The Curve, while functionally nonsensical, is being marketed very cleverly to new shooters who don't know any better.
And so on.

But then there is Taurus the manufacturer.
And that is where all of those good, marketable ideas go to die.
What a shame!

The marketing department needs to teach the CEO of Taurus that good ideas are not enough.
Good ideas must be backed by good manufacturing practices and strong quality control.
Otherwise, Taurus will only continue making enemies.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> I watched the tv show "American Rifleman" (nothing else good to watch!) The piece about Taurus USA made me ill. The ceo said taurus will turn the gun industry "around", whatever that meant. Taurus' new Spectrum is the first neutral-gender pistol ever. I got ill and turned the tv off.
> Friends don't let Friends buy taurus, Period!


Boy you could say that again. I read the article by Mark Keefe and almost threw up. What a bunch of crap that guy was spewing. Obviously Mark keefe lives in a cave somewhere in the ant artic. Wondering how much or what he was given by Taurus to spew that crap.
Here is the article. https://www.americanrifleman.org/ar...ond-the-colors-of-the-taurus-spectrum-pistol/. Their customer service still sucks and parts including magazines are next to impossible to get among other things. Cost $50.00 to send your $200 dollar G2 back to Taurus for any warranty repairs . Guess Mark forgot to mention that!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From the American Rifleman piece to which you've linked us: "Acitelli [the new CEO of Taurus]...fixed quality control in Brazil."

If this is true, Taurus may now become the most innovative gun manufacturer on the planet.
This would be a good thing, because Taurus has proved itself full of good ideas, chief among which is marketing to women. And getting women interested in self-defense and guns is one of the most important issues facing us.

If Taurus can attract women, and if Taurus can keep its prices down, and if Taurus really has solved its reliability and customer-service problems, then Taurus is poised to become the world's most important gun manufacturer and marketer, and, by extension, a strong, driving force in preserving and implementing the Second Amendment.

Think good thoughts, and hope for the best.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> From the American Rifleman piece to which you've linked us: "Acitelli [the new CEO of Taurus]...fixed quality control in Brazil."
> 
> If this is true, Taurus may now become the most innovative gun manufacturer on the planet.
> This would be a good thing, because Taurus has proved itself full of good ideas, chief among which is marketing to women. And getting women interested in self-defense and guns is one of the most important issues facing us.
> ...


That is asking an awful lot from a company that has tons of problems. Would never put my faith in a company in such disarray.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I agree that the Curve is a stupid gimmick and I'd carry a Hi Point before a Spectrum. But challenge any of you to put 500 rounds through a PT111 G2 and then give it up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Outlaw said:


> I agree that the Curve is a stupid gimmick and I'd carry a Hi Point before a Spectrum. But challenge any of you to put 500 rounds through a PT111 G2 and then give it up.


Maybe it's enough to merely challenge us to put 500 consecutive rounds through a PT111 G2, without experiencing a major malfunction.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

If Taurus is going to do such a great job at attracting women, I'm going to buy one and keep it in my pants pocket, so I can ask if they " want to see my Taurus?" :smt008

Sounds like the same old sales pitch Taurus uses everytime they hire a new CEO. Personally, with their lack of focus on customer satisfaction, I doubt if anything will really change.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I think this was originally shown last December. I wonder how much has changed since then.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

AZdave said:


> I think this was originally shown last December. I wonder how much has changed since then.


Not much. May even be a little worse.


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

I have and currently own just one Taurus. A PT111 G2. Just so happen to get a really good deal on it from my step son that was hard up for beer money I reckon. He only had it a few months and only put a few boxes of FMJ through it. I have probably put about 300 or so rounds of various ammo through it and it seems to work pretty flawlessly so far. I have heard horror stories from other Taurus owners and heard praises from others. I won't make a decision on Taurus just based on lack of experience with their products. The Curve does seem to me to be marketed toward the recent trend of female CCW folks. So I would assume they probably end up sitting in the safe and not being carried too much. I don't get the whole personalized color ridiculousness that is going on now days. I don't understand having a gun concealed or carried in a purse or bag that stands out like a piece of jewelry. To me a pistol is a tool to which a particular job can be completed. To some folks I guess it has to be pink, yellow, purple, green, blue or any combination there of. 

Maybe i'm just getting too old and crabby for my own good. 

Todd


----------



## steveinaustin (Mar 7, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Taurus, as a design-and-marketing shop, is chock full of good commercial ideas.
> The Spectrum, for instance, is guaranteed to attract women buyers.
> The Curve, while functionally nonsensical, is being marketed very cleverly to new shooters who don't know any better.
> And so on.
> ...


Well said. I've purchased two Taurus pistols over the years and both were steaming piles of S$$t. Never again.


----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

Well, I have to think there must be something to all the complaints about Taurus, although when reading many I find that the complainers are echoing what others have said and when push-comes-to-shove have not actually been a Taurus owner themselves. So all we can really do is tell our experiences with our Taurus weapons. My 145 Mil Pro has always faithfully gone "bang" when I pulled the trigger. And have pulled that trigger many, many times. Not sure what more I should expect?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

insman1132 said:


> Well, I have to think there must be something to all the complaints about Taurus, although when reading many I find that the complainers are echoing what others have said and when push-comes-to-shove have not actually been a Taurus owner themselves. So all we can really do is tell our experiences with our Taurus weapons. My 145 Mil Pro has always faithfully gone "bang" when I pulled the trigger. And have pulled that trigger many, many times. Not sure what more I should expect?


Sent my flawless PT111 Milpro 9mm into Taurus a few years ago as part of the so called recall . Was told by Taurus that it would have trigger upgraded and returned. Well things changed rather quickly and they informed me that instead of being retrofitted it would have to be replaced with a new G2. Wish I had my original Pt-111 back. Did not like the G2 had many problems with it from broken trigger safety to having to have the extractor replaced. Sold it and much less aggravated now.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

insman1132 said:


> Well, I have to think there must be something to all the complaints about Taurus, although when reading many I find that the complainers are echoing what others have said and *when push-comes-to-shove have not actually been a Taurus owner themselves.* So all we can really do is tell our experiences with our Taurus weapons. My 145 Mil Pro has always faithfully gone "bang" when I pulled the trigger. And have pulled that trigger many, many times. Not sure what more I should expect?


Well of course not. With all of the bad comments and publicity surrounding Taurus products. Many of us have steered clear of them altogether and for good reason. Kinda' like the Ford Pinto and it's gas tank problems. I've never owned a Ford Pinto either, but that doesn't mean that I have no knowledge about their problems and know enough to avoid buying one. Not that I would anyway.

It's all about making a wise decision when purchasing a product. Any product. Except with a gun it's a product that your life may depend on. So I guess what all this boils down to is how much do you think your life is really worth? And how much are you willing to gamble? Buying a cheaply made gun from a company with a poor track record is penny wise and pound foolish in my opinion. Especially when you take into consideration that for around a hundred dollars more there are other guns available that have had few complaints and are made by a reputable manufacturer. A hundred dollars is only about 5 boxes of ammo. Most people blow through that in about 10 minutes.

You should consider yourself lucky to have not had any problems with your Taurus as of yet. But the $64,000 question is: With all of the problems Taurus' products have had, will it work when you need it most? That is a risk that I for one, am not willing to take.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Well said. Just drives me crazy when I hear the Taurus owner compare their g2's to other high end guns. Now I hear they are having issues with a bad batch of magazine springs causing magazine to just fall out. Like buying a new car and after a few thousand miles opening the driver door and having it fall off. lol....


----------

